# Favourite duel



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2002)

Which duel is your favourite? What makes it so special to you?

Is any of these duels more important than the others, e.g. for the larger history of ME?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 12, 2002)

I vote for Huan! Three cheers for the Hound of the Valar!


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 12, 2002)

i voted for fingolfin vs morgoth, coz its the best vs the best!


----------



## Mablung (Dec 12, 2002)

I prefer Gothmog vs ecthelion myself which was quite a long shot.


----------



## Link (Dec 12, 2002)

I would have put Earendil vs. Ancalagon, but it wasn't really a duel, more like a battle........................So i voted Fingolfin vs. Morgoth...........


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

Gandalf fighting the Balrog in Moria will always be one of my favourite Tolkien moments ever. It is a battle of such epic and tragic proportions and how often do we get to see the clash of two Maiar?


----------



## Mithlond (Dec 16, 2002)

I've gone with the Fingolfin vs Morgoth duel, it sent chills down my spine reading it! (then again so did the Gandalf vs Balrog duel, but i seem to like the Fingolfin one better).


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 16, 2002)

My vote too goes to Fingolfin vs Gothmog.

And if anybody wonders, my avatar shows this battle.


----------



## Orodreth (Dec 17, 2002)

I like to visualize Húrin fighting after everyone else is dead, but him fighting the guard of Gothmog wasn't really a duel between 2 people or creatures, and in the silmarillion it doesn't describe Húrin fighting Gothmog himself, but Gothmog simply bound Húrin after he was subdued by orcs. So I thought that Ecthelion vs Gothmog was the best (even though both died).


----------



## Legolam (Dec 21, 2002)

How about Eowyn vs the chief Nazgul? I know it's probably not strictly a duel, and it certainly wasn't the most impressive one, but it's my favourite in all Tolkien's books. I can't remember the quote right now, but it's Eowyn's brave speech standing in front of the Nazgul and her determination when she smites it. Gets me every time!


----------



## Ecthelion (Dec 22, 2002)

Ecthelion vs. Gothmog is what I voted for. One of the many reasons I'm changing my name to Ecthelion is because he killed Gothmog To bad he was also killed by Gothmog


----------



## Naurnedist (Dec 23, 2002)

personally i am more impressed with the fight between Glorfindel and the balrog after the sack of Gondolin.


----------



## Viewman (Dec 27, 2002)

I wroted for Elendil & Gil-Galad VS Sauron i think that is very good


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

i liked it when gandalf and the balrog fought. especially when gandalf's sword get's lighting-powered and he stabs the balrog!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 31, 2002)

Um, when does it say in the books that he stabs the Valarauko D) with a lightning-powered sword?


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Um, when does it say in the books that he stabs the Valarauko D) with a lightning-powered sword?  *



what? not in the books, in the movie.


----------



## Eldanor (Jan 2, 2003)

The movie... I saw it today (jan 1st.) and I realy expected more from that duel. I really wanted to see it in the movie, with that Balrog (very good the Balrog in the movie!), with the fire and the lightnings and the ice falling from the sky and all that Gandalf says on the book, or what I imagined. But it was only some fire from the Balrog and the ligthning sword, and that's all. Very short  . (by the way, I voted for Fingolfin v/s Morgoth. Hurting Morgoth with the sword, seven times!)


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 2, 2003)

*Lady Aragorn*, you must be mistaken; we are not discussing the movie, we are discussing the books! Please head on over to the movie-section of the forum, as you seem to prefer them over the books themselves.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2007)

Another interesting poll from ages past.

Gandalf vs Balrog is still my favourite, too!


----------



## Turgon (May 28, 2007)

Voted for Fingolfin vs Morgoth, mainly because of the telling of it in Lays of Beleriand. I've reread that I don't know how many times. The duel I mean. Most excellent.


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2007)

Out of the available choices, I easily went with Turin elfbane versus Glaurung. Mostly because they are a couple of characters that I have any kind of strong opinions about. Turin elfbane is achingly boring and annoying. Glaurung was superly cool. One of my favorite dragons. Most of those other characters, I barely got to know, or I just didn't like either of them. I am not such a large fan of any of the action scenes, though. People don't believe me when I inform them that one of the few times that I have almost fallen asleep in the middle of a movie was during that Battle Of Helm's Deep thing. I just wanted to get back to poor Smeagol. Same for the book, but I wasn't about to fall asleep. Give me some cool personalities versus some action that I already (usually) know what the outcome's going to be. 

Good duels that I would have put in the poll ---> Torin versus Mel (very difficult duel to find), Ungoliant versus Mel (both very cool characters, and neither dies!), Gollum versus the evil thief Bilbo Baggins (a duel of wits?). 

The most important of those duels towards the whole of Middle Earth --->

Hurin versus some Troll? Nope. Inconsequential, compared to others, easily.
Turin versus Glaurung? Nope. Do you know how many would have taken killing that guy seriously? He'd get killed off eventually.
Glorfindel versus some Balrog? Nope. Actually, very boring. 
The evil torturer Gandalf versus some grouchy Balrog who got up on the wrong side of Moria? Nope. He wasn't so great, anyways. Plenty could of killed him. He was one of the weaker Balrogs, ran off early during that huge battle at the end of the First Age. Couldn't even see straight, from being asleep for so long.
Some dog versus Carcharoth or Sauron? Pathetic. Shouldn't even be mentioned. Ick. Nasssty canines.
Elendil as well as Gil-Galad versus Sauron? Nope. It's right in the option. So many ganging up on Sauron! No fair! Twenty-seven thousand more would have jumped him, if those two hadn't.
Fingolfin versus Mel? Nope. Mel did plenty with a limp.
Earendil versus Ancalagon? Nope. Not so impressive. The guy had a magical boat and blinding headgear. Very confusing, for something used to picking off little soldiers on the ground. 

The correct answer ---> Ecthelion versus Gothmog. Affected a lot of Orcs. I read someplace that Orcs still quail at the mention of that dude's name. Must have been a really cool fight. Yay for avenging Feanor!


----------



## Snaga (May 29, 2007)

My personal fav is Thror vs Azog.

I voted for Turin, but its a close call. Some good choices there, if a one-side selection!


----------



## Bucky (Dec 21, 2007)

My first thought before seeing the choices was 'Fingolfin vs. Morgoth', so I voted for that.

The Gandalf vs. Durin's Bane (Balrog of Moria) choice is a close 2ND when you put together all 3 accounts starting with their meeting at the door in the Hall of records in the 21ST Chamber of Mazarbul where Durin's Bane perceives Gandalf's spell to close the door. The door begins to open, Gandalf commands it to shut & the door & ceiling collapse under the strain of the two opposing spells with Gandalf being thrown down the stairs......

The battle resumes, of course, on the Bridge, with Gandalf breaking Durin's Bane's sword with his sword, then shouting "You cannot pass!", striking the bridge, it cracking under the Balrog's feet, and the Balrog taking Gandalf with him into the abyss via a whip of fire around the feet.

The battle appears to end here, but a Book later, in Chapter 5, 'The White Rider' who Gandalf the Grey returns as, Gandalf reappers & tells the conclusion, how he battles Durin's Bane, now a 'thing of Slime, stronger than a strangling snake', ever hewing at him, following him through the hidden ways of Moria that 'he knew all too well'.
Finally, they find the lost endless stair & end up on Durin's Tower where the Balrog bursts into 'flame anew'.
A classic battle takes place, much like the one between Gandalf and the Nazgul on Weathertop, with Lightning flying about.
Ice falls; Cloud & vapour decends.
Finally, Gandalf throws down his enemy, who 'smotes the mountainside in his ruin' He then 'wanders far on roads that he will not tell' before being 'being sent back naked - for a brief time until my task is done'.

In other words, like Ecthelion & Glorfindel, the only other 2 individuals named to slay a Balrog, he dies in the task.

Come to think of it, I shoulda voted for this battle.


----------



## Burzum (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll go with the generic answer: Fingolfin vs. Morgoth.

It's an elf versus a quasi-god. It's utterly hopeless on Fingolfin's part, and yes, he fails, but that's what makes this duel so much greater than anything else. It's desparate atmosphere is unmatched, and it isn't broken by Fingolfin just somehow beating Morgoth.


----------



## kms81 (Oct 24, 2008)

Another vote for Fingolfin vs Morgoth.

It's just so _epic_. My copy of the Silmarillion falls open at that page. Goosebumps every time I read it.

Closely followed by Hurin's last stand, (though that's not strictly a duel).


----------



## Illuin (Oct 24, 2008)

_"Riddles in the Dark"_ was by far the best duel. Just incredible storytelling. _"Morgoth VS Fingolfin"_, and "_The The Bridge of Khazad-dûm"_ were close behind though. _"Huan VS Wolf Sauron"_ was fantastic reading as well. I’m curious as to why _"Éowyn & Merry VS The Lord of the Nazgûl"_ wasn’t a choice. It certainly should have been. But "_Riddles_" was by far the most intriguing in my opinion .


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 25, 2008)

I dunno, I think Sam vs. Shelob deserves a mention here. 

Had it been me and _I_ were faced with fighting an enormous *shudder* spider, I probably would've driven it off in disgust by having pooed myself! That little guy has my respect in spades!


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 25, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> I dunno, I think Sam vs. Shelob deserves a mention here.
> 
> Had it been me and _I_ were faced with fighting an enormous *shudder* spider, I probably would've driven it off in disgust by having pooed myself! That little guy has my respect in spades!


 
I hear you sister! I hear you loud and clear! *shudders at thought of spiders, especailly overly large ones*

However, of the ones on the Poll itself, I chose Elendil & Gil-Galad VS Sauron, mostly because I think that it was a "bigger picture" per say. It wasn't about vengence or glory or whatever else, it was about freedom, and did a good job (even in the movies! ) showing the endurence of the human spirit. 

I think that is way cool.


----------



## Haleth (Nov 18, 2008)

I picked Ecthelion vs Gothmog. Ecthelion went down in that one, but at least he took the Lord of Balrog's with him. Besides the Elves themselves evidently think of it as one of the coolest battles ever, since in later days it's said they used Ecthelion's name as a warcry.

Also one of my faves is Finrod vs Sauron in the duel of songs. I like to imagine Finrod was probably trying to be all elegant and artistic in his sound, but Sauron totally did him in with a grating falsetto rendition of Celine Dion's "My heart will go on". No wonder Namo took pity on the poor guy after his death and released him early from the Halls of Mandos.


----------



## ltnjmy (Jan 8, 2009)

chrysophalax said:


> I dunno, I think Sam vs. Shelob deserves a mention here.
> 
> Had it been me and _I_ were faced with fighting an enormous *shudder* spider, I probably would've driven it off in disgust by having pooed myself! That little guy has my respect in spades!


 
Sam vs. Shelob was quite awesome - I remember some sort of similar reference in the Similarillion that Beren had to fight large spider creatures/descendants of Ungoliant before he stumbled into Doriath and he never spoke of it unless the horror returned to him - or something like that...

But Sam was very cool in injuring Shelob greatly - Frodo could not have done it (although Merry & Pippin may have been able to, especially after they grew taller drinking the Ent draughts and beating the ruffians who tried to take over the Shire)...


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2009)

What about _Tulkas v Morgoth_? Two Valar!  I'm probably going to go for _Fingolfin v Morgoth_ also. Fantastic stuff.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 12, 2009)

My choice is the one of the majority: Fingolfin vs Morgoth. Probably because the battle has a sad end and Fingonfiln, being one of my favourite characters, is killed. Also Tolkien describes the duel well, while others are only mentioned and not fully accounted for.

I think the battle between Morgoth and Firgonfin is worth quoting:



> _Then Fingolfin beheld (as it seemed to him) the utter ruin of the Noldor, and the defeat beyond redress of all their houses; and filled with wrath and despair he mounted upon Rochallor his great horse and rode forth alone, and none might restrain him. He passed over Dor-nu-Fauglith like a wind amid the dust, and all that beheld his onset fled in amaze, thinking that Oromë himself was come: for a great madness of rage was upon him, so that his eyes shone like the eyes of the Valar. Thus he came alone to Angband's gates, and he sounded his horn, and smote once more upon the brazen doors, and challenged Morgoth to come forth to single combat. And Morgoth came.
> That was the last time in those wars that he passed the doors of his stronghold, and it is said that he took not the challenge willingly; for though his might was greatest of all things in this world, alone of the Valar he knew fear. But he could not now deny the challenge before the face of his captains; for the rocks rang with the shrill music of Fingolfin's horn, and his voice came keen and clear down into the depths of Angband; and Fingolfin named Morgoth craven, and lord of slaves. Therefore Morgoth came, climbing slowly from his subterranean throne, and the rumour of his feet was like thunder underground. And he issued forth clad in black armour; and he stood before the King like a tower, iron-crowned, and his vast shield, sable on-blazoned, cast a shadow over him like a stormcloud. But Fingolfin gleamed beneath it as a star; for his mail was overlaid with silver, and his blue shield was set with crystals; and he drew his sword Ringil, that glittered like ice.
> Then Morgoth hurled aloft Grond, the Hammer of the Underworld, and swung it down like a bolt of thunder. But Fingolfin sprang aside, and Grond rent a mighty pit in the earth, whence smoke and fire darted. Many times Morgoth essayed to smite him, and each time Fingolfin leaped away, as a 'lightning shoots from under a dark cloud; and he wounded Morgoth with seven wounds, and seven times Morgoth gave a cry of anguish, whereat the hosts of Angband fell upon their faces in dismay, and the cries echoed in the Northlands.
> But at the last the King grew weary, and Morgoth bore down his shield upon hint Thrice he was crushed to his knees, and thrice arose again and bore up his broken shield and stricken helm. But the earth was all rent and pitted about him, and he stumbled and fell backward before the feet of Morgoth; and Morgoth set his left foot upon his neck, and the weight of it was like a fallen hill. Yet with his last and desperate stroke Fingolfin hewed the foot with Ringil, and the blood gashed forth black and smoking and filled the pits of Grond.
> Thus died Fingolfin, High King of the Noldor, most proud and valiant of the Elven-kings of old. _


----------

